# Rondo custom shop - offering 37" scale



## BryanBuss (Jul 3, 2016)

I have been on the lookout for a long scale bass for a while now. Knuckle/Kalium aren't producing Quake (39.5ish " scale) for the time being, I have a dingwall combustion, but I really do want a long - straight fret 40" bass. Going full one off custom isn't in the budget. 

Anyway, after some searching, hidden in plain sight right on the rondo custom page, I realize now you can custom order a variety of multiscales (even 30"-35", wow!) and even a 37" straight fret scale! 

As far as I know, they are the only company currently that can make a 37" for under $1000, I am actually surprised I haven't sent this come up on ss.org as I see there are many people looking for the same thing as me... Tight tension on E0 (octave down bass) to pair with 8 strings, or just to have another instrument played an octave down, and mixed in. 

But, as amazing as 37" is, I want more. Haha! I really want 40". I feel a 40" scale with a thick set of kaliums would really handle that E0. 
My dingwall IS working well with very thick Kaliums, 182 for the E0 being pulled at 37", I am just so curious how well a 40" would feel. 

I am going to email Rondo to see if they would consider a sub bass model 40" option. They have been so amazing to us, I guess if it could be something that could sell, which I'm sure it could, they could be into the idea!

Anyway, just thought I'd post this to see if anyone else knew about the 37" option, as it was news to me, and haven't seen it pop up here in the last year that I've been researching ultra long scale. 

Custom Bass with Case - RondoMusic.com


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 4, 2016)

This is new. Very cool.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 4, 2016)

This is new. Very cool.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 4, 2016)

Man, Rondo is the best.

I emailed asking about > than 37",
Got a response saying there are no immediate plans, but inquiries will be made to the shop to see if it could work.

I am feeling good about this!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jul 7, 2016)

BryanBuss said:


> Man, Rondo is the best.
> 
> I emailed asking about > than 37",
> Got a response saying there are no immediate plans, but inquiries will be made to the shop to see if it could work.
> ...


 
have you ever played a bass longer than 37"?


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 9, 2016)

Not yet, no, but it has been a dream of mine for some time now.
Obviously much harder to play, but a fine sacrifice for the experimentation and likely tightness on a low E0 - or below.


----------



## akinari (Jul 9, 2016)

If we can get them to do a 34" guitar, I will eat my jeans.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 9, 2016)

Man thats super cool, I'm going to sub to this thread for further developments. Be careful with what body shape you go for, the upper horn should be quite long or you will struggle physically reaching the far frets. My 35" bass is a thunderbird shape so that's a long way to reach when standing.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 9, 2016)

pretty fn cool


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 10, 2016)

A 34" guitar! Man. That would be the ultimate bass vi. Yes please.

Yes good point on the body shape! Many things to consider for optimum playability.


----------



## olejason (Jul 10, 2016)

BryanBuss said:


> Not yet, no, but it has been a dream of mine for some time now.
> Obviously much harder to play, but a fine sacrifice for the experimentation and likely tightness on a low E0 - or below.



How long would you like to go? Have you considered playing it in an upright position? I feel like after 38" or so it gets pretty uncomfortable for the average person to play low positions for an extended amount of time on a horizontal instrument. But if you play it upright you could easily get to 42"-43" and still use conventional Simandl technique.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 10, 2016)

olejason said:


> How long would you like to go? Have you considered playing it in an upright position? I feel like after 38" or so it gets pretty uncomfortable for the average person to play low positions for an extended amount of time on a horizontal instrument. But if you play it upright you could easily get to 42"-43" and still use conventional Simandl technique.



I've mentioned it in other threads, but I really think fretting a cheap electric upright and installing magnetic pickups and Kaliums would be the ultimate E0 bass. You could indeed use conventional Simandl (or Rabbath) and even a bow, depending on your string choice. Doing this to a Stagg or an Ergo might even come out cheaper than a Rondo custom...


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jul 12, 2016)

LordIronSpatula said:


> I've mentioned it in other threads, but I really think fretting a cheap electric upright and installing magnetic pickups and Kaliums would be the ultimate E0 bass. You could indeed use conventional Simandl (or Rabbath) and even a bow, depending on your string choice. Doing this to a Stagg or an Ergo might even come out cheaper than a Rondo custom...



or you could just cut the malarchy and tune to B standard. you kids and your ....ing djents.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 13, 2016)

GenghisCoyne said:


> or you could just cut the malarchy and tune to B standard. you kids and your ....ing djents.



Of course... Rabbath and arco technique are djent cliches, already done to death. What was I thinking?


----------



## PBC (Jul 13, 2016)

Saw this a couple weeks ago. It's awesome that you can get a 37" bass for such a cheap price. On the other hand, Dingwall and now ESP are the only others that reach that length commercially, one of which you already have. 

The only other electric basses that I'm aware of are Carl Thompson basses, which are way out of most consumer price range. There's an NBD on Talkbass of a 6 string 38", which the user claims sounds amazing. 

The issue with long scale bass becomes the balance. Both the Carl Thompson and the Knuckle Quake have bridges on the far end of the body to try and balance the enormous neck. If you don't already know, Kalium is planning on reintroducing the Quake (39.75) back into production this year (you can hear the announcement on Kalium's youtube channel) as well as affordable amplification to reproduce those low notes. Skip was working on a 60" upright at one point.

Sound &#8211; Kalium Strings

I don't know how much it'll go by but from what I recall from Knuckle Guitar Works old website the Quake was $2250 USD for Bolt On and $3100 USD for Neck Thru, again unsure if it'll cost that much this time around. 

Like LordIronSpatula mentioned above, with a scale length that long I'd probably want to play it in upright position rather than traditional electric bass. If that's the case, I recommend you mod something like this

NS Design NXT 5-String Electric Double Bass | Musician&#39;s Friend

It's a 41.75" electric upright. Kalium makes strings so you can make it a BEADG one whole octave below a standard 5 string bass, B00E0A0D1G1. Debating about doing this myself.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jul 13, 2016)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Of course... Rabbath and arco technique are djent cliches, already done to death. What was I thinking?



seriously. grow up


----------



## PBC (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey BryanBus, 

If you're still looking to hear how E0 sounds at 40" scale length. I found sound clips from Xylem Sub bass tuned E0A0D1G1C2

Custom Bass Kalika - Sound Samples - Xylem Basses & Guitars

You can hear the note, but there's no avoiding the issues that once you get that low, the notes tend to "woof" out.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 13, 2016)

^ Definitely a lot of clipping in that recording. Could be clipping at preamp or DAW input or the pickup raised too high. Point taken that there certainly are changes in sound that arise with such low tunings, but the issues presented in that recording are user error and amplified by the power of the low string.
Great sound on the first clip there though! Lovely clarity.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2016)

Wishnevsky will build a 40" bass guitar for cheap, if you don't mind putting a fair amount of effort into it once you receive it.

To me, a 37" "straight" scale bass will sound pretty much like a 34-37" multiscale bass. If it were to cost less, then there'd be a conversation there....

If they could do something longer than 37", that'd be pretty fantastic. Maybe a static scale 40"er or even a multiscale 36-39" would be a game changer for me.


----------



## laxu (Jul 17, 2016)

Somebody on Talkbass had fitted a Dingwall 34-37" multiscale with regular G strings in all string slots as well as low Bs in another Dingwall to test how scale length changes sound.

The end result was that the low B sounded better as you went up in scale length whereas with the G strings it actually started sounding thinner and string breakage became an issue.

So for a long scale bass it looks like you'd definitely want a multiscale or you can't play in standard tuning.


----------



## olejason (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah a regular G string at 37" might not be pretty


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 17, 2016)

LordIronSpatula said:


> I've mentioned it in other threads, but I really think fretting a cheap electric upright and installing magnetic pickups and Kaliums would be the ultimate E0 bass. You could indeed use conventional Simandl (or Rabbath) and even a bow, depending on your string choice. Doing this to a Stagg or an Ergo might even come out cheaper than a Rondo custom...



thats actually a pretty cool idea for all of those who want sub-low stuff. Just get the ones that comes without body, so just the fingerboard silent ones.

On another note, how funny would it look a heavy band banging teir heads on stage with the bass player on a upright 



PBC said:


> Hey BryanBus,
> 
> If you're still looking to hear how E0 sounds at 40" scale length. I found sound clips from Xylem Sub bass tuned E0A0D1G1C2
> 
> ...



Thats actually a pretty misleading clip. 98% of the stuff played there are "high notes", or stuff regulary played on a normal 5 string bass range, with the one occasional sub-low note trow into the mix. It doesnt really shows the E0-B1 frequency range, the one lower than a standard 5 string bass. Which is the whole reason you want this kind of bass for

Also the above tunnig, technically is E0A1D1G1C2. The A is higher than E  



laxu said:


> The end result was that the low B sounded better as you went up in scale length whereas with the G strings it actually started sounding thinner and string breakage became an issue.



when you say "went UP in scale" are you referring UP as 37 to 34 (as it should be). Or to 34 to 37? which it should be DOWN in scale


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 18, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> Also the above tunnig, technically is E0A1D1G1C2. The A is higher than E



The A is higher than the E, but lower than C1. In the system he's referencing, the numbers always change on C, so it would in fact be A0. 



A-Branger said:


> On another note, how funny would it look a heavy band banging teir heads on stage with the bass player on a upright



I've seen some upright guys get pretty crazy. But those body-less uprights are usually on tripods so... you'd just be standing there.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 18, 2016)

akinari said:


> If we can get them to do a 34" guitar, I will eat my jeans.



Is this a thing? I'd buy one of those in a heart beat! I'd love to mess around on something like that. I've debated getting a fretless bass and turning it into a long scale guitar, but it would be a lot of work, so I never have. But if rondo did something like that I'd be all over it!


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 18, 2016)

LordIronSpatula said:


> The A is higher than the E, but lower than C1. In the system he's referencing, the numbers always change on C, so it would in fact be A0.



ups sorry, yeah you are wright. I got a brain fart and I though for a moment it all started from A


----------



## laxu (Jul 18, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> when you say "went UP in scale" are you referring UP as 37 to 34 (as it should be). Or to 34 to 37? which it should be DOWN in scale



Up, as in increase of the scale length's numeric value so from 34 to 37.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 21, 2016)

I need a 7 string multi scale I've been crying for this since they started lol


----------



## iron blast (Jul 21, 2016)

I just priced one out 1600 no thanks that's ormsby range


----------



## eloann (Jul 25, 2016)

Those Rondo basses are almost tempting. Good thing there's 200$ shipping + taxes and stuff to keep me from doing something stupid.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 25, 2016)

eloann said:


> Those Rondo basses are almost tempting. Good thing there's 200$ shipping + taxes and stuff to keep me from doing something stupid.



Yeah, but in last time I was in Switzerland, $200 was nearly the price of a cheese sandwich, a side salad, and a beer at a restaurant. 


So, if I understand correctly, reports are that a "straight" scale 37" bass is about two to three times the price of a multiscale?! That seems crazy to me, as the only reason I would go with a static scale option would be price or if the scale span was too extreme (all else equal), and 34-37" is not extreme.


----------



## eloann (Jul 25, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, but in last time I was in Switzerland, $200 was nearly the price of a cheese sandwich, a side salad, and a beer at a restaurant.
> 
> 
> So, if I understand correctly, reports are that a "straight" scale 37" bass is about two to three times the price of a multiscale?! That seems crazy to me, as the only reason I would go with a static scale option would be price or if the scale span was too extreme (all else equal), and 34-37" is not extreme.



Next time you're here hit me up. I'll make you the same meal for $199 only


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 28, 2016)

olejason said:


> How long would you like to go? Have you considered playing it in an upright position? I feel like after 38" or so it gets pretty uncomfortable for the average person to play low positions for an extended amount of time on a horizontal instrument. But if you play it upright you could easily get to 42"-43" and still use conventional Simandl technique.



Yeah cool idea! I was thinking about this too. Or even just building a massive 40" black of wood, with a truss rod and fretboard. Call it a Sub stick and play it upright. Haha. My only issue with the upright sticks is the radius, I just am not sure if I'd be used to it... but then again maybe it's a good idea to not be used to it... Keep me from over playing those low notes.






LordIronSpatula said:


> I've mentioned it in other threads, but I really think fretting a cheap electric upright and installing magnetic pickups and Kaliums would be the ultimate E0 bass. You could indeed use conventional Simandl (or Rabbath) and even a bow, depending on your string choice. Doing this to a Stagg or an Ergo might even come out cheaper than a Rondo custom...




That's really cool. Holly crap
http://ergoinstruments.com/7-string-eub/

That is awesome! Could it be fretted at that radius do you think? I could totally dig the 4 string, tuned an octave lower!


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 28, 2016)

PBC said:


> Saw this a couple weeks ago. It's awesome that you can get a 37" bass for such a cheap price. On the other hand, Dingwall and now ESP are the only others that reach that length commercially, one of which you already have.
> 
> The only other electric basses that I'm aware of are Carl Thompson basses, which are way out of most consumer price range. There's an NBD on Talkbass of a 6 string 38", which the user claims sounds amazing.
> 
> ...




Yeah I actually just got a response on the Kalium FB that they are making some now, that is really cool. I mean if Rondo does it, that would just be really cool to have one at such a low price point. But Quake - the visionaries, cool they are back at it!


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 28, 2016)

PBC said:


> Hey BryanBus,
> 
> If you're still looking to hear how E0 sounds at 40" scale length. I found sound clips from Xylem Sub bass tuned E0A0D1G1C2
> 
> ...



Hey thanks! It def sounds tighter than my E0 at 37".


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 28, 2016)

I just emailed Rondo about 40" bass again, as well as a 34" "guitar".


----------



## akinari (Jul 29, 2016)

BryanBuss said:


> I just emailed Rondo about 40" bass again, as well as a 34" "guitar".



For great justice. C#1 with an .080 hrrrrnnnggghhhh


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 29, 2016)

BryanBuss said:


> That's really cool. Holly crap
> http://ergoinstruments.com/7-string-eub/
> 
> That is awesome! Could it be fretted at that radius do you think? I could totally dig the 4 string, tuned an octave lower!



He's added frets to make electric violas da gamba in the past. I'm sure bending the frets isn't too tough, but slotting the fingerboard might be. It's totally possible, though, as he and some makers of electric cellos have done it.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 30, 2016)

LordIronSpatula said:


> He's added frets to make electric violas da gamba in the past. I'm sure bending the frets isn't too tough, but slotting the fingerboard might be. It's totally possible, though, as he and some makers of electric cellos have done it.



Man, that is cool. Something to consider for sure! Thanks for showing me this stuff


----------

